# Sigma Artisans: Running With the New Sigma 24-70mm f/2.8 OS Art



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 25, 2017)

```
The <a href="https://www.sigmaartisans.com/running-new-sigma-24-70mm-art/">Sigma Artisans blog</a> has posted some real world work from the brand new Sigma 24-70mm f/2.8 DG OS Art series lens.</p>
<p><strong>From Sigma</strong></p>
<blockquote><p>We invited Jess Baumung, a Toronto-based running and music photographer, to test out an early sample of the latest Sigma 24-70mm f/2.8 DG HSM | Art for a few hours and see what he could do. No big budgets or fancy post-processing, just one photographer, natural light and a few local Toronto runners in a real-world shoot.</p></blockquote>
<p><em>Photos: Canon EOS-1D X with the Sigma 24-70mm f/2.8 DG HSM | Art</em></p>
<p>Preorder Sigma 24-70mm f/2.8 DG OS HSM Art: <strong><a href="https://bhpho.to/2swJrCl">B&H Photo</a></strong> | <a href="https://www.adorama.com/sg2470dgeos.html?utm_source=rflaid64393">Adorama</a> | <strong><a href="https://mpex.com/sigma-24-70mm-f2-8-dg-hsm-os-art-lens-canon.html?acc=3">MPEX</a> | </strong><a href="http://www.awin1.com/cread.php?awinaffid=292297&awinmid=6241&p=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.parkcameras.com%2Fp%2FG245593C%2Fcanon-lenses-ef-mount%2Fsigma%2F24-70mm-f28-dg-os-hsm-art-standard-zoom-canon-fit-lens">Park Cameras</a> (UK)</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
<div style="font-size:0px;height:0px;line-height:0px;margin:0;padding:0;clear:both"></div>
```


----------



## michi (Jun 25, 2017)

Weird blog. The video shows absolutely nothing related to the quality of the lens. The few sample pictures can't be enlarged enough to tell anything about the lens.

Still hoping it's excellent though...


----------



## SecureGSM (Jun 25, 2017)

I can pick up a fair bit of vignetting... -2EV at least? some very noticeable distortion levels... that is all I can detect. Hopefully DPReview will post unedited RAWs soon so that we can make a better judgement.



michi said:


> Weird blog. The video shows absolutely nothing related to the quality of the lens. The few sample pictures can't be enlarged enough to tell anything about the lens.
> 
> Still hoping it's excellent though...


----------



## michi (Jun 25, 2017)

SecureGSM said:


> I can pick up a fair bit of vignetting... -2EV at least? some very noticeable distortion levels... that is all I can detect. Hopefully DPReview will post unedited RAWs soon so that we can make a better judgement.



I noticed the vignetting too. That's not too much of an issue for me though. And I suppose you'll get distortion with any 24mmm if you kneel down and shoot a bridge close up.

To me the whole point of the blog is just pointless when nobody can judge the actual performance of the lens.

Also looking forward to some actual unbiased reviews and comparisons to the Canon 24-70 2.8 L II.


----------



## mmeerdam (Jun 26, 2017)

they are on the sigma server in higher res:
a couple of those links:


























i think i like 
it looks good to me, and it's downscaled 1dx files,
curious how it will do on a 5d4 and 5dsr


----------



## SecureGSM (Jun 26, 2017)

thank you for the links. I guess, the purpose of this photo series was to validate the new Sigma's 24-70 Art AF performance shooting fast moving and incoming subjects. One more observation: I detect a very unusual blueish fringing along the thin tree branches and wires. I would expect a purple or green fringing but blueish is something that I do not come across frequently. New tech used?


----------



## hne (Jun 26, 2017)

All those examples are taken in manual mode at f/2.8 and seem to have autofocus-related exif tags removed (only approximate focus distance available but that doesn't have AF in the tag name). Normally you'd see Focus Mode, AF points which are in focus, the location of different AF points in the image, if any AF micro adjust were in use, which AF case was in use, the values used to tweak AF Tracking sensitivity, Accel/Decel tracking and AF point Switching sensitivity, as well as AF area selection mode.

The file names indicate about 800 images were taken with the lens in those "few hours" (actually 45 minutes looking at the time stamps). All images further have the sequence in burst tag as well as drive mode missing. Either the photographer took a picture on average every 3 seconds or with a 1DX or... could it be that the lens used didn't have working AF and the cameras ability to take lots of images fast was used to get something in focus? Then hide it by stripping exif tags?

I'm feeling quite conspirational here!


----------



## SecureGSM (Jun 26, 2017)

have you watched the video? they used the Sigma 24-70 Art lens to record the footage. it seems that camera had no issue tracking the running and incoming subjects with the lens attached.. 



hne said:


> ... could it be that the lens used didn't have working AF and the cameras ability to take lots of images fast was used to get something in focus? Then hide it by stripping exif tags?
> 
> I'm feeling quite conspirational here!


----------



## rfdesigner (Jun 26, 2017)

two comments


I've dicovered runners are easy to nail.. I've had huge keeper rates with my 6D on runners


secondly


the woman runner looks like she has some pretty wicked pronation. (maybe just the angle or the moment the shot was taken..)


----------



## Axilrod (Jun 27, 2017)

SecureGSM said:


> have you watched the video? they used the Sigma 24-70 Art lens to record the footage. it seems that camera had no issue tracking the running and incoming subjects with the lens attached..



Check the description, the video was shot with an A7RII and the cine version of the Sigma 18-35mm


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 6, 2017)

Here is sample galary posted by lenstip:
http://www.lenstip.com/2237-news-Sigma_A_24-70_mm_f_2.8_DG_OS_HSM_-_sample_images.html


----------



## SecureGSM (Jul 7, 2017)

and one more sample gallery by the Photography Blog:

http://www.photographyblog.com/previews/sigma_24_70mm_f2_8_dg_os_hsm_photos/

I like what I see so far: Boken, CA levels


----------



## Jopa (Jul 7, 2017)

Very looking forward reading a full review, since this lens is a priority in my GAS list  The rendering and sharpness look great, the only 2 questions remain are how good and fast AF and how useful OS.


----------



## edoorn (Jul 7, 2017)

I guess it's fine, but I don't see anything special to be honest. It's good that it's a lot cheaper than Canon and has IS though!


----------



## bholliman (Jul 7, 2017)

edoorn said:


> I guess it's fine, but I don't see anything special to be honest. It's good that it's a lot cheaper than Canon and has IS though!



Canon refurb 24-70 f/2.8 II's are selling for about $1350, about the same price as a new Sigma. Granted, the Sigma has IS, but school is out as to AF accuracy and speed and IQ (I expect IQ to be excellent). Now Tamron has a new MkII as well for a few hundred less.

I'll wait to see independent testing to see how these all stack up. The MkII is still the king of the std zooms for now.


----------



## JayS_CT (Jul 10, 2017)

Jopa said:


> Very looking forward reading a full review, since this lens is a priority in my GAS list  The rendering and sharpness look great, the only 2 questions remain are how good and fast AF and how useful OS.



Well the images from the second link are a major step up from the first set of samples. Wondering if different versions of the lens or just bad photography in the first. :-( Like everything about the second set. Downloaded RAW files and more aspects are very impressive.


----------



## SecureGSM (Jul 12, 2017)

DPReview just posted their own set of images taken with the Sigma 24-70 Art.

https://www.dpreview.com/samples/0532453776/sample-gallery-sigma-24-70mm-f2-8-dg-os-hsm-art


image 14/50 - Chromatic Aberrations level at 24mm / F4 totaly out of control!! lower part of the image. wow 

https://1.img-dpreview.com/files/p/TS1200x900~sample_galleries/6603927832/0113196084.jpg

at F6.3 Chromatic Aberrations are very strong yet:

https://4.img-dpreview.com/files/p/TS1200x900~sample_galleries/6603927832/6768260267.jpg

and even at F8 (lower part of the image).

https://3.img-dpreview.com/files/p/TS1200x900~sample_galleries/6603927832/6882476150.jpg


and even at F11 !! (lower part of the image).

https://2.img-dpreview.com/files/p/TS1200x900~sample_galleries/6603927832/3403625913.jpg

one more at F5.6

https://2.img-dpreview.com/files/p/TS1200x900~sample_galleries/6603927832/6293647252.jpg 


. unless a faulty lens was used,.... I am going to pass on this one for now. 



bholliman said:


> ... The MkII is still the king of the std zooms for now...


----------



## JayS_CT (Jul 23, 2017)

I downloaded the RAW files and am not seeing things to the severity you're indicating. I'm on the latest LR6 Beta and using the older SIGMA 24-70 camera profile, vignetting at 2.8 clears up very nicely, as does flattening the image field. Turning CA adjustments on/off isn't showing much of a difference at all. The shot of the seaplane is showing purple fringing on the overhead beam, but that's just a terrible show all around with sun glare feeding the top of the lens. Just as an info point DXO didn't score the Canon MK II 24-70 2.8 very highly on CA either (and will be interesting to see the DXO score for this lens). All that said, I'm not seeing anything that would prevent me from using this lens. Also downloaded some of the brightly lit grassy scenes looking for CA on the blades and not seeing anything I'd consider a deal breaker. I've still got mine on Pre-Order so I won't know for sure till I have it (30 day return).. but most all of the shots I'd take in wedding scenarios, candids, or landscape have looked really good..



SecureGSM said:


> DPReview just posted their own set of images taken with the Sigma 24-70 Art.
> 
> https://www.dpreview.com/samples/0532453776/sample-gallery-sigma-24-70mm-f2-8-dg-os-hsm-art
> 
> ...


----------



## SecureGSM (Jul 23, 2017)

See how the Canon 24-70 F2.8 L II LR profile works for you 
It does clear CA for me very well. Vignetting is not an issue. CA levels are excessive comparing to Canon 24-70 lens performance in that department. I am not unique in finding the CA level of the lens to be excessive. There are many others who of the same opinion.
Please see lensRentals (not so favourable) review of this lens as well. I am happy that you find the lens performance adequate for your requirements and hope that the lens will serve you well for many years to come.

ps. DXO Optics Pro detects the lens as Canon 24-70 II L and applies lens profile correction automatically with a descent results.



JayS_CT said:


> ...I downloaded the RAW files and am not seeing things to the severity you're indicating. I'm on the latest LR6 Beta and using the older SIGMA 24-70 camera profile, vignetting at 2.8 clears up very nicely, as does flattening the image field. Turning CA adjustments on/off isn't showing much of a difference at all...


----------



## JayS_CT (Jul 23, 2017)

So, not trying to go 'round and 'round on this as I don't have the lens yet (since they're still not in stock at B&H), and currently still using the venerable original 24-70 2.8 which has served me very well for many years. Not to beat the horse, but this is what I'd consider severe CA in a lens.. This is a DPReview Nikon lens review.

https://www.dpreview.com/forums/thread/3597341

I'm just not seeing that kind of level of CA (other the Sea Plane shot) in the ones you are considering very bad. Perhaps you can crop down to the specific area in some of the others (1:1) to show what and where you're seeing the severe CA? 

I'm not here to defend a lens that I don't even have yet, but the full production lens' are out yet (to my knowledge). Sigma's also have the ability to be upgraded (via the dock - don't know how/if CA could be countered) and the IS is a nice to have feature that I TRULY wish Canon had considered in the MK II (otherwise a refurb' MK II would be in my kit already).

I am very interested in where you are specifically seeing the level of CA you're pointing out.

Jay S.

P.S. I also tried the Canon 24-70 2.8II profile and you're right.. better than the existing Sigma one... Adobe has some work to do. 



SecureGSM said:


> See how the Canon 24-70 F2.8 L II LR profile works for you
> It does clear CA for me very well. Vignetting is not an issue. CA levels are excessive comparing to Canon 24-70 lens performance in that department. I am not unique in finding the CA level of the lens to be excessive. There are many others who of the same opinion.
> Please see lensRentals (not so favourable) review of this lens as well. I am happy that you find the lens performance adequate for your requirements and hope that the lens will serve you well for many years to come.
> 
> ...


----------



## SecureGSM (Jul 24, 2017)

I am glad that 24-70 II L LR profile worked for you well. Glad to be at least of some assistance 

attached is the print screen of the image 14 out of 50, DPReview. link to the gallery can be found in my post above.
24-70 II L is nowhere near as bad CA wise at F4, and you can detect CA in Sigma lens even at F8 and that is a shocker.
I love my Sigma Art and Sports lenses but this new 24-70 is a flop. I am sorry to call it out as it is.



JayS_CT said:


> I'm just not seeing that kind of level of CA (other the Sea Plane shot) in the ones you are considering very bad. Perhaps you can crop down to the specific area in some of the others (1:1) to show what and where you're seeing the severe CA?
> 
> I'm not here to defend a lens that I don't even have yet, but the full production lens' are out yet (to my knowledge). Sigma's also have the ability to be upgraded (via the dock - don't know how/if CA could be countered) and the IS is a nice to have feature that I TRULY wish Canon had considered in the MK II (otherwise a refurb' MK II would be in my kit already).
> 
> ...


----------



## Hflm (Jul 24, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> The <a href="https://www.sigmaartisans.com/running-new-sigma-24-70mm-art/">Sigma Artisans blog</a> has posted some real world work from the brand new Sigma 24-70mm f/2.8 DG OS Art series lens.</p>
> <p><strong>From Sigma</strong></p>
> <blockquote><p>We invited Jess Baumung, a Toronto-based running and music photographer, to test out an early sample of the latest Sigma 24-70mm f/2.8 DG HSM | Art for a few hours and see what he could do. No big budgets or fancy post-processing, just one photographer, natural light and a few local Toronto runners in a real-world shoot.</p></blockquote>
> <p><em>Photos: Canon EOS-1D X with the Sigma 24-70mm f/2.8 DG HSM | Art</em></p>
> ...


Lensrentals showed their optical bench test. The Canon is still the best in this category, in my opinion:
https://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2017/07/sigma-24-70mm-f2-8-dg-os-hsm-art-sharpness-tests/


----------



## SecureGSM (Jul 24, 2017)

for what it is worth:

http://disq.us/p/1km7a5s

"... As a regional Tamron representative, I have been assured by Japan that this is not actually the case [of Tamron 24 70 F2.8 VC G2 to have the exact same optical design as the predecessor.]. Glass formula and coatings in particular have changed, as well. They are by nature of field of coverage and certain correction characteristics similar but improvements have been made throughout the entire piece, inside and out. It is considered an overhaul..."


----------

